# Stinging nipples



## Katya (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here and VERY glad to have found such a place to talk. I feel like I never have anyone to ask such questions to.

Short bio: married for 15 years, four kids. Mostly SAHM, middle class or so, university degrees for both of us.

Sex life has had it's ups and downs, but pretty good when it's happening. A recent concern I've had is nipples that really sting after breast play. I nursed all four of my kids for 18 months to 2.5 years for each. We kept up breast play through all pregnancies and nursings (although not as much mouth on as him getting my milk icked me out). While there would always be times in my cycle that nipple stimulation felt much better than other times, I've always enjoyed it.
The last 6 months or so, I've noticed that after only a short time of nipple play, they start stinging like mad. It's really annoying! I'm not one of these 'pain enhances sex' kind of people. I stopped nursing my last just over a year ago so I can't figure out what could be wrong. They don't hurt at any other time (so I don't think there's an infection or fungus or anything). 

Anyone else have this happen or have some advice? (besides seeing my dr., I might go that route if I can't figure this out myself)

Thanks much,

~K


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

A doctor would be your best go-to for this.

And no I have never had stinging nipples.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

The last time my nipples had stinging issues, I was pregnant.
Any chance of that?


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I have noticed greater sensitivity (pain at times) in mine (specifically my nipples, not just the breasts themselves) since having my last baby (at age 40) and starting to go through peri-menopause. I went to the doctor to get it checked out and found out that mine was due to hormonal changes. It was worse in the first months after I quit nursing, but I still have some heightened sensitivity during certain parts of my monthly cycle even now - several years later.

But, there are all sorts of causes of nipple pain/stinging.

Nipple Pain - Symptoms, Causes, Treatments - Better Medicine

I would recommend you go get it checked out with your doctor, so you can put your mind at ease.


----------



## Katya (Jun 23, 2011)

Pretty much no, hubs was 'fixed' after number 4 (was never tested though....) But I don't think so as this has been going on for a number of months.
Thanks for the link, I appreciate the helpful responses. Hormonal could definitely be involved here. I'm coming up on 37 which is when my mom started her change so it's a possibility for sure.
Sigh, I just don't want to talk to my doctor. He's a nice guy and all but I just feel embarrassed around him for some reason. Maybe I'll try my naturopath, she's a woman and I like her enough.

Thanks!


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

My assumption is that there's mouth to breast interaction. Check your H's mouth to see if he has any white patches on his tongue. If he does you probably have thrush. You'll need to treat your breasts and he'll need to take something orally. Grapeseed fruit extact or gentian violet work well. You can always get an RX from a doc, but often times OTC work better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

try ice cubes! if the sting don't go away they will look good anyway


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, S*T*inging nipples. Sorry, misread. Nevermind.


----------



## Katya (Jun 23, 2011)

Lol....


----------

